
“This is “how I tricked my co-workers” into using Racket.” - spdegabrielle
https://developer.squareup.com/blog/making-openapi-swagger-bearable-with-your-own-dsl/‬
======
rjbwork
A fluent interface plus reflection allows one to nearly auto-generate swagger
documents. For an example, check out Swashbuckler for ASP.Net/ASP.Net Core.
It's very easy to configure and extend, and you can easily write in-line
documentation for JSON APIs.

------
spdegabrielle
[https://developer.squareup.com/blog/making-openapi-
swagger-b...](https://developer.squareup.com/blog/making-openapi-swagger-
bearable-with-your-own-dsl/)

------
onewhonknocks
I'm getting a 404 when I visit that link.

~~~
gus_massa
Correct link: [https://developer.squareup.com/blog/making-openapi-
swagger-b...](https://developer.squareup.com/blog/making-openapi-swagger-
bearable-with-your-own-dsl/)

~~~
spdegabrielle
Oops

------
spdegabrielle
can't delete. Ugh.

